# Humidor Cabinet Questoin



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Folks,

Im building a Humidor cabinet (3-400 cigars) and Im wondering what is the best way to seal the door to prevent alot of humidity escaping! Im thought about draught excluders, inset doors, offset panels but I cant make a desicsion!

Is there a best technique? Is there a magic product on the market?

Also, I am intending to close the door using rare earth magnets and I cant work out the best place to put them or more importantly how many Ill need. If I use a sealing strip, will that impede the magnets so much they dont work? The door is about 2 feet square and is a bubinga frame with a thick glass panel, proably weighs around 7 or 8 lbs (a complete guess) Ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is just a wild thought, but it sounds like you are looking for pretty much the same properties as the way a refrigerator door seals. A quick Google search will return lots of hits for magnetic refrigerator gaskets.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just some thoughts from a long-time cigar smoker, and what I learned from people who sell cigars and humidors.
-humidity-all good humidors are lined with Spanish cedar, which absorbs and releases humidity, keeping the interior about 70 percent humid-build yours with a Spanish Cedar liner
-there's no way of building an almost airtight seal to keep humidity in the humidor. Instead, install a humidistat guage, and humidifying element in the humidor and check the humidity once a week in the summer, and twice a week in the winter if you live in the north like I do
-If you're absolutely hooked on sealing a humidor to keep humidity in you might consider what I've done for the last 15yrs-bought rubbermaid bread savers, put my cigars in them with a small glass bowl and moistened piece of paper towel! works better than any humidor I've had-and costs a fraction of what you're going to pay for the wood. Doesn't look as pretty, but none of my friends and neighbors care when I offer them a fine smoke-LOL!

Hope this helps. Enjoy your smokes.


----------



## cross_wings_wood (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok, it's been several years since you originally posted. What did you finally use for door seals? And, is it working pretty well for you even now?


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is a great humidor project posted by Warren, the OP of this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/184866

From scanning some his posting activity on LJs, I think he seems to have made a good number of humidors.
.


----------

